# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Bewerbung fr Auslandsfamulatur beim BMVD

## Jannah

Ich wrde gerne eine Famulatur im Ausland machen und bin auf der Suche nach Informationen auf den BMVD gestoen, den Nachfolger der DFA. Es gibt eine groe Liste an Lndern zur Auswahl. Am besten gefallen mir die wohl beliebtesten Lnder Australien, Kanada und Grobritannien. Allerdings sind dort nur wenige Pltze zur Verfgung und diese sind bestimmt sehr begehrt. Wisst ihr, nach welchen Auswahlkriterien der BMVD diese Pltze verteilt? Man soll u.a. Physikumszeugnis, Sprachtest und einen Motivationsbrief mitschicken. Geht es nun danach oder wird gelost?
Ich mchte unbedingt ins Ausland...sollte ich mich also lieber fr weniger beliebte Lnder bewerben, damit ich auch wirklich genommen werde oder hat man mit gutem Physikumszeugnis und Sprachkenntnissen auch eine gute Chance fr Australien? 
Wrde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten knntet!!

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
habe lange beim BVMD gearbeitet, kann deshalb ein paar Infos geben:
Du kannst dir fuer Famulaturen immer drei Laender aussuchen - nimm als Erstwahl ein beliebtes Land, deinen Erstwunsch. Als Zweit- bzw Drittwusch solltest du ein Land mit viele Plaetzen nehmen, bzw eins, das nicht so beliebt ist, wenn du unbedingt einen Platz haben willst.
Fuer alle aussereuropaeischen Laender musst du mind. 8 Semester studiert haben zur Zeit der Famulatur!!!
Die Auswahl findet aufgrund von Sprachkenntnissen, aber auch aufgrund des Letter of Motivation statt (evtl Letter of Recommendation). Studenten mit einer hoeheren Semesterzahl bekommen bevorzugt Plaetze.
Ich war gerade in Aegypten und habe dort den Austausch meines Lebens verbracht - kann ich nur empfehlen. Due Aegypter studieren uebrigens auf Englisch, so dass es fast keine sprachlichen Barrieren gibt!!!
Viel Erfolg bei der Bewerbung!!!

----------

